# 5 Vegas The Judge Cigar Review - GREAT TASTE



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First 5 VEGAS CLASSIC smoked. Won't be the last!!! Must try!!!

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas The Judge Cigar Review - GREAT TASTE


----------

